# waterproofing my gloves



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Just picked up a pair of Dakine Cobras from the Clymb (pumped!). They came in today.

They're made of mostly leather, with some synthetics stitched in. I would like to make them more waterproof. Can anyone recommend a good waterproofing product for gloves? Is NikWax good?

Thanks!


----------



## fraxmental (Jun 25, 2011)

yes.......but its leather, how much more waterproof can you make them?


----------



## DanX (Oct 19, 2011)

I use Hestra glove balm. Works very well.


----------



## OldNo.7 (Mar 7, 2010)

I use Nikwax Glove Proof on gloves that are half leather and half fabric. From my experience it works pretty well. I use Sno-Seal on gloves that are full leather. I don't use Sno-Seal on half fabric gloves because it will leave spots or marks in the fabric, I should also tell you that it will change the color of that natural tan leather. It will give the color a darker more worn look, which is actually pretty neat. With both products the water just beads off my gloves. 

You'll need to re-waterproof them every now and then. It's not good for a lifetime.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

I have Dakine Cobras as well that I used all of last season. I don't think you'll need much for waterproofing as I didn't waterproof mine and I don't remember them ever getting wet inside. If you're using them in really wet conditions it might not be a bad idea though. As for what to use, I'm not sure. Follow the others' advice in that area.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

DanX said:


> I use Hestra glove balm. Works very well.


This. Its the best you can do. 

I have a pair of Hestra gloves 75% is leather and the rest is goretex. Leather will never be totally water proof, but the Hestra leather balm helps, but more importantly will help the leather last longer and stay flexible. The reality is thou, if its going to be a wet day I dont use them.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I used to use Sno-Seal on leather hiking boots. That shit works soooo gooood. NikWax is great for weatherproofing things, or refreshing the weatherproofing on things like your outerwear. I'm not sure about leather gloves though. If I had some leather glove, I would probably go with the Sno-Seal. It will change the color of the glove a bit, but it won't be in a bad way.


----------



## kusanagi (Sep 16, 2012)

What would be better for these gloves, Snoseal or Nikwax? 

Ziener Mack GTX SB Unisex Snowboard Gloves: Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Outdoors

The material is GORETEX but water still penetrates though the seal lines:dunno:


----------



## OldNo.7 (Mar 7, 2010)

kusanagi said:


> What would be better for these gloves, Snoseal or Nikwax?
> 
> Ziener Mack GTX SB Unisex Snowboard Gloves: Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Outdoors
> 
> The material is GORETEX but water still penetrates though the seal lines:dunno:


For those I would use Nikwax Glove Proof. They're fabric, not leather, and sno-seal is mainly for leather. The Nikwax Glove Proof will help get water off those gloves faster allowing the gore-tex to function properly. I've also been trying some other products from Atsko (makers of sno-seal). They have a product called Silicone Water Guard that seems to work pretty good on fabric gloves. I actually have gloves with all three products mentioned above, and they all seem pretty equal.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

If you want some good waterproofing without changing the color of the glove much, you should look into a product called Fiebings Resolene. Its made for finishing and waterproofing leather for professional leather workers (holster makers, saddle makers, etc)

This video compares a bunch of different leather finishing/waterproofing products with tests and everything if youre interested


----------



## skycdo (Sep 15, 2011)

Another vote for NickWax. I use the detergent style and throw my pants and gloves in the washer together. They go from getting me when in 10 minutes to surviving the entire day 100% dry.


----------

